# Do you make your dog do something for his medicine treat?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, Ninja the ex-conehead, has actually finished all her meds. I stuffed them in pill pockets and instead of just giving them to her, I mad her SIT, and then down, and got her jazzed up and then she scarfed the thing down before she realized it was hiding a pill. 

So I have a few questions, please read through and answer the most correct answer for you:

1st is do you make them do something, like Sit, or Down for the treatified pills?
2nd, if you do, do you feel guilty for making them work for it
3rd, do you think they really know, but are just going along with it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. I can't fool Jax. I consider myself lucky if I can get her to not spit it out on the first try.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I do, they think it's a regular treat that way. If I don't they think something is up. The only one I do differently is Havoc my WGSL. Dog has a nose like no other... He smells the pill and never fails to refuse to eat a treat with a pill no matter what I hide it in. I just shove pulls down his throat lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

1st is do you make them do something, like Sit, or Down for the treatified pills?

Yes, I will ask for a sit.

2nd, if you do, do you feel guilty for making them work for it

Not at all

3rd, do you think they really know, but are just going along with it?

I can fool him but always have a 'chaser' treat that I hold in my hand, so he will take the treat with the med and be excited for the next treat minus the med.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo hates his heartworm prevention meds. Lonestar will eat anything..anything. So I make them each do a trick. Lonestar first - Hondo will be eager to get what ever Lonestar is getting. So not only do I use a trick to medicate in a treat..I trick Hondo into thinking he has to gulp the treat(meds) so Lonestar doesn't get any.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley swallows just about anything you throw at him. (food/treats) He's real easy to give pills to.
I think Annie is the reincarnation of a former king. She inpects anything you give her if it isn't familiar just to be sure you aren't trying to off her with arsenic or something. She spits out pills, then she smells them, then she paws at them with her foot. Final step is she walks away sulking because it wasn't something she liked. For her I throw the pill down her throat and make sure it stays down.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I make my own "pill pockets" and am VERY thankful that Angel will take them with no problem, as she is now getting 5 1/2 pills twice a day, due to having a tick borne disease (yes - even while on Advantix regularly!) She loves her heartworm pills, but for the others, I take a small piece of bread, flatten it out, put a VERY small amt of peanut butter on it, then wrap it around the pill. works GREAT and I dont think Angel even realizes that she is getting a pill in it!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have to give a lot of pills and I don't make Kiya or Apache do anything for them, both get pills twice a day.
Lakoda on the other hand doesn't require any daily pills but to keep her from feeling left out I give her a tiny piece of liverworst and yes she must do something for it, and I am totally guilt free for it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

selzer said:


> So I have a few questions, please read through and answer the most correct answer for you:
> 
> 1st is do you make them do something, like Sit, or Down for the treatified pills?
> 2nd, if you do, do you feel guilty for making them work for it
> 3rd, do you think they really know, but are just going along with it?


1) Most of the time I don't, but sometimes I do. Like when she was going through heart-worm treatment I would occasionally make her sit or shake to get her medicine. Sasha's really good about it though as long as there is some sort of tasty snack (cheese, meat, peanut butter, etc.) surrounding the pill. In fact, since she had to take so much medicine during her treatment, she now knows the word medicine (although when I say it to her I pronounce it medsin) and she get very excited when I ask her if she wants any. 

2. Not even a little bit. Sasha loves working for stuff. 

3. Yes, or at least sometimes, because the little brat discovered that if she ate the meat or whatever surrounding it and spat out the pill she got another piece of meat. Well, this went on a couple of times before I caught on, and then she got it shoved down her throat, and forced to swallow it. After that, I never had a problem with her spitting it out to try and get more treats.


----------

